# Best food for APBT'S?



## Triniboy18

Hello,

Just wanted to know what your opinion is on the best food for pitbulls or any dogs for that matter. Ive been haring many diffrent opinions and wanted to get yours. Ive heard that royal canin, and merrick dog foods were good...


----------



## thaim

haha your gonna get alot of orijen brand comments. it seems like everyone fromt his forum feed orijen and im about to switch to it soon too.


----------



## ultimatek9

*All of my dogs do incredible on a raw diet. I would never feed them anything else.*


----------



## thaim

haha your lucky to be able to afford raw diet. i wish i could do that


----------



## t1dirty

i want to hear what is said on this


----------



## DaddyDiezel

I started my pup Diezel on Natures Recipe Lamb + Rice kibble, and he took to it...but the  was runny.

Per this forum's advice, I switched him to Wellness Super5Mix, and his stool is less frequent, more solid, plus, he does not eat as much (which I assume means he's holding in more nutrients). 

I'd recommend Wellness brand to anybody personally.


----------



## jeep lex

DaddyDiezel said:


> I started my pup Diezel on Natures Recipe Lamb + Rice kibble, and he took to it...but the  was runny.
> 
> Per this forum's advice, I switched him to Wellness Super5Mix, and his stool is less frequent, more solid, plus, he does not eat as much (which I assume means he's holding in more nutrients).
> 
> I'd recommend Wellness brand to anybody personally.


from natures recipe to wellness is an improvement but i you wanna see drastic change go grain free i went from super5mix wellness core and its the best food i ever used! I alternate between the poultry and ocean varieties, personally i think the ocean is better but i like switching up the nutrient sources and ocean smells a lil bit more than normal kibble but if u use a resealable container like i do you wont notice it except at feeding times. i didnt think grain free was anything special until tried it myself and now ill never go back, better coat, better teethe, better stool better everything.....


----------



## StaffyDaddy

jeep lex said:


> from natures recipe to wellness is an improvement but i you wanna see drastic change go grain free i went from super5mix wellness core and its the best food i ever used! I alternate between the poultry and ocean varieties, personally i think the ocean is better but i like switching up the nutrient sources and ocean smells a lil bit more than normal kibble but if u use a resealable container like i do you wont notice it except at feeding times. i didnt think grain free was anything special until tried it myself and now ill never go back, better coat, better teethe, better stool better everything.....


:woof::woof::woof::woof:GO MEAT AND VEGGIES!!! :woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Naustroms

.............


----------



## Nizmo

Naustroms said:


> I picked up a bag of royal canin the other day. Finally finished up with that god awful ok' Roy, had to supplement that stuff to no end. If the RC doesn't workout then I'm going back to wellness


i used royal canin before i lost my job. i loved it!


----------



## Nizmo

thaim said:


> haha your lucky to be able to afford raw diet. i wish i could do that


if you buy in bulk, raw diet is cheaper. its hard to figure out a game plan tho


----------



## meganc66

i feed my pups Taste of the Wild! my husky had a lot of problems pooping, he would get diarrhea for no reason and i found he had problems very frequently... when i switched to TOTW it became less often, completely solid, and just... perfect! my dogs love it too! there's prairie kind, which i like the best, i think waterfowl and some other kind like river or something or salmon.. i dunno, i mix it up a little bit but prairie is their favorite... i love it!


----------



## DaddyDiezel

jeep lex said:


> from natures recipe to wellness is an improvement but i you wanna see drastic change go grain free i went from super5mix wellness core and its the best food i ever used! I alternate between the poultry and ocean varieties, personally i think the ocean is better but i like switching up the nutrient sources and ocean smells a lil bit more than normal kibble but if u use a resealable container like i do you wont notice it except at feeding times. i didnt think grain free was anything special until tried it myself and now ill never go back, better coat, better teethe, better stool better everything.....




Mind elaborating Jeep ? What's 'grain free' ?


----------



## sarie0417

taste of the wild here!!! I have a picky eater and she loves the fowl flavored one.


----------



## Carriana

We feed Taste of the Wild High Prairie. Dogs live it!

Loki has a food allergies and will throw up foods w/ grains. 

Daddy Diezel, many feeds use grains such as corn (most common), wheat, rice and other grains as filler for their product. It's cheaper and means that they can make more food for less and make more profit from it. Many store brands in fact are mostly filler. A canine however would not naturally exist on grains in the wild. So it stands to reason that a dog food free of grains is the natural choice when choosing a kibble. Higher protein and no unnecessary grains means more energy for your dog.


----------



## t1dirty

humm so after reading this it got me thinking i feed my pup blue wilderness in the after noon and blue lamb & brown rice before i go to work is this a good food


----------



## Patch09

Purina one, I went to dog food analysis web site and tried to over analiys it like everyone, plain and simple before I had patch I had a 100lb black Lab live 14 years off P1. Just look at the ingredints and don't buy any food that starts with corn, its good for the food to start with some sort of meat product. Unless your using your dog for other activites besides being the family best friend, dont go crazy trying to figure out what to feed your dog, just my 2 cents


----------



## cullhard

personally i do pedigree n chicken or table scraps n they stay pretty healthy but i have an assoc. who mixes beans bread rice n meat some times kibble not often into a 30 gallon trash can n theyre swole up like blow fish


----------



## athena08

Well of course ill be different than anyone else so far on here. I am not rich and do not have very much money to spend on my dogs. I feed chicken soup for the puppy lovers sould and my dogs coats are super shiney and they look great. plus i only pay around 37 for a 35 lb bag of it. They also make for the dog lovers soul for adult dogs. Both great feeds for not a bad price for those of us who cannot afford the wellness and orijen prices. Taste of the wild is a great feed to and not much more expensive.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

cullhard said:


> personally i do pedigree n chicken or table scraps n they stay pretty healthy but i have an assoc. who mixes beans bread rice n meat some times kibble not often into a 30 gallon trash can n theyre swole up like blow fish


now i just have to say that sounds idiotic. beans bread and rice?

who wants their dog to be bloated, gassy and overweight? NOT ME!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

t1dirty said:


> humm so after reading this it got me thinking i feed my pup blue wilderness in the after noon and blue lamb & brown rice before i go to work is this a good food


i really wouldnt suggest using two foods simultaneously to your pup. it can just overload him on certain things and deprive him of others. it could upset his stomach and not let his body absorb a lot of the nutrients.

Chino is on blue buffalo and he does great. If youre going to feed him such a high protein food like wilderness, you might want to add something that helps with digestion, such as a tablespoon of plain organic yogurt once or twice a day. It helps absorb nutrients from this great food. What youre left with is less stool and less frequency

But I'm with everyone on here, if you can afford it, go grain free or raw. Best two ways to keep your dog on a diet it would see out in the wild. No one ever cooked rice and other crap for it out in the wild lol.

Good luck man let us know how the pups doing


----------



## jsgixxer

We feed our puppy chicken soup for puppy's..kNow that he is almost nine months we are starting to change him over to totw..


----------



## ultimatek9

athena08 said:


> Well of course ill be different than anyone else so far on here. I am not rich and do not have very much money to spend on my dogs. I feed chicken soup for the puppy lovers sould and my dogs coats are super shiney and they look great. plus i only pay around 37 for a 35 lb bag of it. They also make for the dog lovers soul for adult dogs. Both great feeds for not a bad price for those of us who cannot afford the wellness and orijen prices. Taste of the wild is a great feed to and not much more expensive.


*That is more than I spend to feed raw.*


----------



## t1dirty

StaffyDaddy said:


> i really wouldnt suggest using two foods simultaneously to your pup. it can just overload him on certain things and deprive him of others. it could upset his stomach and not let his body absorb a lot of the nutrients.
> 
> Chino is on blue buffalo and he does great. If youre going to feed him such a high protein food like wilderness, you might want to add something that helps with digestion, such as a tablespoon of plain organic yogurt once or twice a day. It helps absorb nutrients from this great food. What youre left with is less stool and less frequency
> 
> But I'm with everyone on here, if you can afford it, go grain free or raw. Best two ways to keep your dog on a diet it would see out in the wild. No one ever cooked rice and other crap for it out in the wild lol.
> 
> Good luck man let us know how the pups doing


thanks...didn't know they could eat yogurt


----------



## StaffyDaddy

t1dirty said:


> thanks...didn't know they cold eat yogurt


yesssir but dont go buyin the stuff we eat. no flavors. plain organic yogurt. yogurt contains bacteria which are probiotic(help break down food with enzymes) and there are many health benefits. It aids with the absorption of nutrients and helps to keep gas down. In the end, you get a smaller stool, because more quality ingredients were taken in.


----------



## thaim

ultimatek9 said:


> *That is more than I spend to feed raw.*


HOW THE HECK DO YOU SPEND LESS THEN THAT ON FEEDING RAW ID LIKE TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!! TELL ME UR WAYYYYS!!! HAHAHA


----------



## athena08

yes please tell me your ways on the raw beeing cheaper because i would have no problem with that. With three dogs going from 35 to 50. I use one bag every two weeks. so if i can do for cheaper im listening.


----------



## ultimatek9

thaim said:


> HOW THE HECK DO YOU SPEND LESS THEN THAT ON FEEDING RAW ID LIKE TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!! TELL ME UR WAYYYYS!!! HAHAHA


*I feed my guys a lot of chicken, turkey, and pork, but they get other meats once a week or so. I get chicken necks & backs for .69/lb, turkey necks & wings for .79/lb, and pork neck bones & beef hearts & beef neck bones for .99/lb.
If the Chicken Soup dry is $37 + tax for a 35lb bag, so you are spending about $1.13/lb.
I spend .99/lb (no tax on meat) or less, to feed my dogs raw.*


----------



## DaddyDiezel

> Daddy Diezel, many feeds use grains such as corn (most common), wheat, rice and other grains as filler for their product. It's cheaper and means that they can make more food for less and make more profit from it. Many store brands in fact are mostly filler. A canine however would not naturally exist on grains in the wild. So it stands to reason that a dog food free of grains is the natural choice when choosing a kibble. Higher protein and no unnecessary grains means more energy for your dog.


:goodpost:

Thanks 4 the info !


----------



## StaffyDaddy

ultimatek9 said:


> *I feed my guys a lot of chicken, turkey, and pork, but they get other meats once a week or so. I get chicken necks & backs for .69/lb, turkey necks & wings for .79/lb, and pork neck bones & beef hearts & beef neck bones for .99/lb.
> If the Chicken Soup dry is $37 + tax for a 35lb bag, so you are spending about $1.13/lb.
> I spend .99/lb (no tax on meat) or less, to feed my dogs raw.*


interesting. ill let you know if i find meat that cheap in my area.. then ill hit u up on some recipes


----------



## Atheist

I feed Taste of the Wild. My dog loves it and after all my research it appears to be the best for him. A do from time to time suplement it with frozen raw patties.


----------



## proline518

I Feed my dog Nature's Recipe he does good with it. hes 16 weeks wegh's 33.3 pound's
check my pic's aand tell me what you think about the way he look's should i awicht the foos or keep it . Help?


----------



## Firehazard

Bones and Raw Food


----------



## KMdogs

Orijen 6 fish and Orijen Regional Red.


----------



## JoKealoha

any thoughts on Innova? not the Evo but the normal line for adult dogs?
i use it as a base for my 2 yr old male. he gets 3/4 the daily serving. supplemented with rotation of canned salmon, chicken breast, flash boiled egg, all kinds of veggies, yogurt, cottage cheese, pumpkin, etc.
i'm not really into "making" his food. but he loves veggies especially broccoli an green beens.
mostly i'm concerned about his base kibble. zero digestive problems. and he's in great shape. but there's always room for improvements right?


----------



## IzzosMommy

I feed blue wilderness and switch the flavors up every two bags or so , She really thrives on salmon though . Her coat is shiny , she stays just the right weight , and we have a store here in Michigan call K9 and I get the big bag for 40 bucks. I also give her a little plain cottage cheese in the morning and whenever I make veggies she gets a few added in to her food . Another thing I thought of is, if we give them such good food they should get just as good snacks and treats . I dehydrate stirps of chicken and beef and during hunting season venison and use that as treats . sometimes shell even get a a microwaved hot dog as her training treats . =]

I also tried solid gold "moon something" I cant remember the exact flavor but she was gassy , bloated and just not a happy camper so I quickly put her right back on the taste of wilderness and don't think ill stray from it again unless I go raw.


----------



## cyrus84

I'm in the process of switching mine from Wellness super for large breed puppies to TOTW prairie. So far they both love the TOTW. My JRT will go through his bowl picking it out and leaving the Wellness.


----------



## 9361

JoKealoha said:


> any thoughts on Innova? not the Evo but the normal line for adult dogs?
> i use it as a base for my 2 yr old male. he gets 3/4 the daily serving. supplemented with rotation of canned salmon, chicken breast, flash boiled egg, all kinds of veggies, yogurt, cottage cheese, pumpkin, etc.
> i'm not really into "making" his food. but he loves veggies especially broccoli an green beens.
> mostly i'm concerned about his base kibble. zero digestive problems. and he's in great shape. but there's always room for improvements right?


I've fed Innova before, it is a good food. And you don't have to feed very much so it lasts awhile. But it is a bit pricey, so I switched to Taste of the wild, you get a little more for the money. And they are pretty much equal in my opinion. But yes, it is a good food.


----------



## JoKealoha

Thank you!


----------



## Carolina4eva

When I first got my pup I started her off with Avoderm, its a really good food but I dont think its the best for APBT's plus her  was really runny, so I got her going on some Royal Canin because I heard it was a pretty good food. After reading more I kind of realized its not what I really thought it was so just last week I started mine on Blue Buffalo so hopefully im hoping this works out!


----------



## theprodigy001

was feeding TOTW and made the change over to Orijen 6 fish and Orijen Regional Red.


----------



## Orlando409

i feed my puppy orijen puppy and my older dog totw


----------



## connordob

*Raw Diet*



ultimatek9 said:


> *All of my dogs do incredible on a raw diet. I would never feed them anything else.*


I have to second this. My dog's have seemed much healthier and happier since we switched to a raw diet. I use Love Your Pet (www.loveyourpetbakery.com) because their stuff has all of the nutrition my pups need (don't have to go to the store to go searching for it). I would really recommend it!


----------



## Indie

Wow! This thread is old! haha.

We used to feed 4Health, but I made the switch to Victor Hi-Pro Plus last year while Indie was pregnant, and the improvement in health and coat has been tremendous! Most of the puppies are still eating it, and they are all robust and have shiny coats.


----------



## Lester

Treat dog use crate is really important to the dog live in house.


----------



## jaylong1985

I use VICTOR as well, in the 3 to 6 month age range I used Victor Puppy now I use I use VICTOR Nutra Pro Active Dog & Puppy. I have in the past used Bully Max, Merrick, Blue Buffalo and Orijen with different bull breed dogs.


----------



## Borre97

uuufff a lot of brands that I didn't know about it put what I have seen all of them are in the range of 26-30% of crude protein and EVO and Orijen are on the next level (38%-42%). 
I was using grand pet (crude protein 30%, 16% fat, moisture 12%) but then I switch to nupec (MX product) with 28% crude protein, 14% fat & 9% moistture, the big difference is that his poops are more firm but equal smelly


----------



## Upstreammiami

Taste of the Wild 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------

